

Avoid JS callback hell with 'yield' (example of a new WebDriver library) - jlipps
https://github.com/jlipps/yiewd

======
dmethvin
Where's the error handling?

The `yield` calls are definitely simplifying the no-errors case, but it looks
like any of those yields can throw an error back to the enclosing function.
All the errors from all the yields end up in the same function? If you care
about some or all of them and want to tell where the problem occurred, you'd
need to wrap each `yield` in a try/catch?

~~~
jlipps
You could wrap the whole thing in a try-catch and catch the first error to
occur.

In my experience, running this with Mocha, errors are handled automatically by
it()

